# Article on Baden K9



## Jennifer Coulter

Article ran in a Canadian National newspaper:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/the-dogs-of-war/article2082738/

There is video too:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/video/video-on-the-ground-with-the-dogs-of-war/article2073189/


----------



## Thomas Barriano

That was the funniest thing posted in the past month. Didn't this
"reporter" hear about doing a little research? LMAO
The "dogman" can't confirm if he trained the dog used by SEAL Team 6 or he'll have to kill her? Baden K9 has never sold a dog to the US Military or likely any other Military including the Canadian.
Mike sells a "fantasy" to wannabee mercenaries with more money then brains or twenty something reporters who get all flustered by
a kid in camo. Check out the "bite suit". Looks like something made of moving company packing blankets on mommies sewing machine. Next thing you know we'll have Cath Amadeo on the WDF ;-)


----------



## Chris McDonald

This article came out a few days ago. There should be a good deal more coming out in the media over the next few months with them. 
Thomas you might be really surprised at what they have going on, with who and what countries. Imagine the ignorance of someone who knocks a company because of what the bite suit looks like! Without even knowing why it looks like it does. 
I can ensure you they have accomplished much more than you and your tag line:
Belatucadrus (08/14/05) Dutch Boy BH TT Mondio Ring Brevet Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg (5/21/08)BH STP I
<!-- google_ad_section_end -->fficeffice" /><O></O>
All that jealousy is going to burn you up inside, it’s not their fault you’re a looser.


----------



## Joby Becker

I have seen a couple dogs from Baden...they were not bad...


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Chris McDonald said:


> This article came out a few days ago. There should be a good deal more coming out in the media over the next few months with them.
> Thomas you might be really surprised at what they have going on, with who and what countries. Imagine the ignorance of someone who knocks a company because of what the bite suit looks like! Without even knowing why it looks like it does.
> I can ensure you they have accomplished much more than you and your tag line:
> Belatucadrus (08/14/05) Dutch Boy BH TT Mondio Ring Brevet Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg (5/21/08)BH STP I
> <!-- google_ad_section_end -->fficeffice" /><O></O>
> All that jealousy is going to burn you up inside, it’s not their fault you’re a looser.


They could be the best trainers in the world and it still wouldn't live up to the hype. Thousands of trainers (police, military and sport) use similar looking bite suits, very few make bite suits out of packing blankets and try to convince you that they're
"special" Their "accomplishments" vs mine? I'm not charging anybody for dogs or training or anything else. I think you meant loser not looser, but since you're a Baaaaden supporter.
Who knows WTF you meant


----------



## Chris McDonald

Thomas Barriano said:


> They could be the best trainers in the world and it still wouldn't live up to the hype. Thousands of trainers (police, military and sport) use similar looking bite suits, very few make bite suits out of packing blankets and try to convince you that they're
> "special" Their "accomplishments" vs mine? I'm not charging anybody for dogs or training or anything else. I think you meant loser not looser, but since you're a Baaaaden supporter.
> Who knows WTF you meant


 
Live up to what hype? Are they on a Looser chat room talking smack like some? 

No I ment Looser or even Looooser


----------



## David Frost

If there are more comments on the posted article and not childish bickering, they (the comments) continue after this post. 

DFrost


----------



## Mark Herzog

David Frost said:


> If there are more comments on the posted article and not childish bickering, they (the comments) continue after this post.
> 
> DFrost


Sorry to revive such an old thread but thought it was important to post some facts as apparently no one else either had or wanted to post first hand knowledge.

I was at Baden the week that reporter was there doing her article so I have first hand knowledge. I know the people and dogs in the article. 

The reporter knew very little about working dogs so was quite amazed by what she was seeing. Having said that she was shown some things that aren't seen all that often. 

Mike was being pretty cagey at that time with his responses to the flood of questions he was getting daily for comments about the use of a dog during the Bin Laden raid. Literally dozens of media were calling him for some quote they could use in their articles... The government was releasing very little detail obviously and I think Mike wanted the publicity but could not give straight out answers regardless if he wanted to or not. I suppose he could have simply said 'no comment' but he instead was cagey in his replies. Kenny at VLK did the same thing during his TV series a year ago. They are running businesses after all.

I can tell you that Thomas is quite wrong when he stated (earlier post) that "Baden K9 has never sold a dog to the US Military...". In fact Mike has sold dogs to at least 4 Military and multiple LE organizations that I know about. 

If you read the Globe & Mail article you were introduced to Kevin W. who was one of the fellows in the pictures. The article mentions that Kevin is retired military but if you do some digging you'll find that this was a huge understatement. If you know anything about Tier 1 groups you will know who JTF2 is. Kevin's credentials are substantial... Draw your own conclusions.

Baden uses a number of different bite suits. They have little resemblance to what you'll see at sport dog clubs. The suit in those pictures is camo because it's used when training in forested areas, just like the terrain you saw in the pictures. It's also designed to let the dog feel the decoy when he bites into the suit. It gives very little protection to the decoy but adds as much reality as possible for the dogs. It also affords the decoy a lot more range of motion than many sport suits. I know these suits well... I own one myself.

I have often come across people who criticize Baden only to discover they have never been there, never met Mike and have little or no direct knowledge of what they do. That is unfortunate. Mike is an acquired taste  and definitely their dogs, philosophy and training is not for most... But they are very good at what they do. They follow a dog training philosophy that's been passed down for generations and all but forgotten.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Mark Herzog said:


> Sorry to revive such an old thread but thought it was important to post some facts as apparently no one else either had or wanted to post first hand knowledge.
> 
> I was at Baden the week that reporter was there doing her article so I have first hand knowledge. I know the people and dogs in the article.
> 
> The reporter knew very little about working dogs so was quite amazed by what she was seeing. Having said that she was shown some things that aren't seen all that often.
> 
> Mike was being pretty cagey at that time with his responses to the flood of questions he was getting daily for comments about the use of a dog during the Bin Laden raid. Literally dozens of media were calling him for some quote they could use in their articles... The government was releasing very little detail obviously and I think Mike wanted the publicity but could not give straight out answers regardless if he wanted to or not. I suppose he could have simply said 'no comment' but he instead was cagey in his replies. Kenny at VLK did the same thing during his TV series a year ago. They are running businesses after all.
> 
> I can tell you that Thomas is quite wrong when he stated (earlier post) that "Baden K9 has never sold a dog to the US Military...". In fact Mike has sold dogs to at least 4 Military and multiple LE organizations that I know about.
> 
> If you read the Globe & Mail article you were introduced to Kevin W. who was one of the fellows in the pictures. The article mentions that Kevin is retired military but if you do some digging you'll find that this was a huge understatement. If you know anything about Tier 1 groups you will know who JTF2 is. Kevin's credentials are substantial... Draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Baden uses a number of different bite suits. They have little resemblance to what you'll see at sport dog clubs. The suit in those pictures is camo because it's used when training in forested areas, just like the terrain you saw in the pictures. It's also designed to let the dog feel the decoy when he bites into the suit. It gives very little protection to the decoy but adds as much reality as possible for the dogs. It also affords the decoy a lot more range of motion than many sport suits. I know these suits well... I own one myself.
> 
> I have often come across people who criticize Baden only to discover they have never been there, never met Mike and have little or no direct knowledge of what they do. That is unfortunate. Mike is an acquired taste  and definitely their dogs, philosophy and training is not for most... But they are very good at what they do. They follow a dog training philosophy that's been passed down for generations and all but forgotten.


I remeber asking a police dog trainer at a kennel if their dogs were used in the Bin Laden raid...and he instantaniously put me in a headlock and threatened to kill me. I'm not going to say which kennel it was because I don't want any trouble. All I can tell you is the trainer was experienced in three martial arts, tae bo, tai chi, and monkey kung fu.


----------



## Matt Vandart

What is going on in this thread? lol


----------



## Kevin Cyr

Mark Herzog said:


> Sorry to revive such an old thread but thought it was important to post some facts as apparently no one else either had or wanted to post first hand knowledge.
> 
> I was at Baden the week that reporter was there doing her article so I have first hand knowledge. I know the people and dogs in the article.
> 
> The reporter knew very little about working dogs so was quite amazed by what she was seeing. Having said that she was shown some things that aren't seen all that often.
> 
> Mike was being pretty cagey at that time with his responses to the flood of questions he was getting daily for comments about the use of a dog during the Bin Laden raid. Literally dozens of media were calling him for some quote they could use in their articles... The government was releasing very little detail obviously and I think Mike wanted the publicity but could not give straight out answers regardless if he wanted to or not. I suppose he could have simply said 'no comment' but he instead was cagey in his replies. Kenny at VLK did the same thing during his TV series a year ago. They are running businesses after all.
> 
> I can tell you that Thomas is quite wrong when he stated (earlier post) that "Baden K9 has never sold a dog to the US Military...". In fact Mike has sold dogs to at least 4 Military and multiple LE organizations that I know about.
> 
> If you read the Globe & Mail article you were introduced to Kevin W. who was one of the fellows in the pictures. The article mentions that Kevin is retired military but if you do some digging you'll find that this was a huge understatement. If you know anything about Tier 1 groups you will know who JTF2 is. Kevin's credentials are substantial... Draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Baden uses a number of different bite suits. They have little resemblance to what you'll see at sport dog clubs. The suit in those pictures is camo because it's used when training in forested areas, just like the terrain you saw in the pictures. It's also designed to let the dog feel the decoy when he bites into the suit. It gives very little protection to the decoy but adds as much reality as possible for the dogs. It also affords the decoy a lot more range of motion than many sport suits. I know these suits well... I own one myself.
> 
> I have often come across people who criticize Baden only to discover they have never been there, never met Mike and have little or no direct knowledge of what they do. That is unfortunate. Mike is an acquired taste  and definitely their dogs, philosophy and training is not for most... But they are very good at what they do. They follow a dog training philosophy that's been passed down for generations and all but forgotten.


He probably should of been honest and said no that wasn't my dog in the raid. He as well as others just want everyone to THINK it was....


----------

